# Any Froggers Near MD/PA line South CentraL?



## terris (Jan 1, 2011)

I've been trying for years to find local froggers near Hanover/Gettysburg, PA or Westminster, MD. Anyone know anyone? I really appreciate your help!
P.S. I can't get to shows 4 hours away because my business ties me down. Thanks.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Dartsami, Captain Ron, Todd Slippey, me, DartsandDragons, Scott Menigoz,Tykie,Van Robinson....just off the top of my head...


----------



## amandakathryn (Jan 1, 2014)

Im in boiling springs which is between Mechanicsburg and Dilsburg. I take me about a half an hour to get to gettysburg


----------



## parrothed43 (Jun 22, 2016)

Seems like there are a bunch in Eastern PA. Would like to find some in SW PA near Pittsburgh too. Anyone?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Craig (cbreon on the forum) is in the Harrisburg area I believe.


----------

